# To all cat owners



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

My cat gets these pink looking sores on his lower lip every now and then. They always go away and it doesnt seem to bother him. I've called the vet numerous times and they always tell me that if it doesnt mean to bother him, and it goes away, not to worry about it. Anyone else know what I'm talking about?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry I've never seen that on my cat. Now my dog gets canine acne at times, maybe there's a feline version? If you do a search for feline acne you may come up with something. When my dog gets it I just spend a week or 2 wiping his "chin"/lip with a cleanining solution some water and ACV and it goes away.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar works wonders on so much!!:biggrin:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea ACV is wonderful, but I don't want to use it on him before knowing what it is. Its just curiosity since the few vets I talked to said its fine. I'm thinking about just taking him in just to find out what it is.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

the nice thing about ACV is that it isn't going to hurt and it may help. So I would give it a try and see if it helps. You can use it on open cuts for goodness sake so it isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a cat that got feline acne on her chin, nasty stuff, I felt so bad for her. If you're really concerned about it, you should probly take kitty in to get checked out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, my cats have gotten acne too, my boy kitty worse since he has a white chin, the vet said not to feed in a plastic or matal container, only ceramic, and he gave me dermalone ointment to put on it, but that most cats got it and it wasn't anything to really worry about.


----------



## bluebarry (Sep 17, 2009)

I have never heard that.I think you should take your cat to checked out.



-----------------
_SPAM removed by moderator for the last time ... next time is permanent ban_


----------

